# My puppy is really sick..



## jennifer* (Mar 8, 2008)

My boyfriend brought me home a 2-3 month old puppy 3 days ago and I'm afraid she's going to die. She's golden brown and sweet, just like sugar, so that's what we named her. Sugar threw up last night so my parents told me to call the vet after I get home from school to make an appointment. I did. Then I came home expecting to be greeted by her but nobody was home. It turns out she threw up again this morning after I left for school and my parents rushed her to the vet. They wouldn't tell me anything except that Sugar is really sick and she might die. My mom says she'll take me to see Sugar after she ends work, which is in 2 hours. I can't stop crying & I can't believe my new best friend might be taken away from me. Please pray for her.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about your pup. I hope he gets better quickly. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh sweetie that is just terrible news! I am praying that sugar makes it. She is so adorable... Please update and let us know how she does!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I will be saying a prayer for you and your little girl.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Please keep us updated


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Prayers coming from Alabama. Please let us know what is going on with her.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Please keep us up to date on Sugar. Our prayers are with her.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry! You've got prayers from New York. Keep us updated!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this about your sweet little girl. Thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers are on the way from the MA crew

(((hugs)))


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry about baby Sugar. She is a beautiful puppy. Please let us know how she's doing.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Prayers from CA too! My puppy went through the same thing - throwing up over 20 times in 2 hours. He spent the night in the hospital and got antibiotics, antivomit medication, and intravenous fluids. In a few days he was back home and running around like his old self. 

We're wishing you the same great luck. Hang in there.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

Have you called the vet yourself to find out what is wrong? People here might have some advice if they knew what Sugar is dealing with. Sending prayers and positive thought for Sugar to feel better.
((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

saying a few prayer's for sugar. what exactly is sugar doing?? has she been eating, drinking, throwing up, how often? has she had any vaccinations lately? please let us know how shes doing.

Debbie & mason


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Sugar, your parents, too.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

hope for a speedy recovery for Sugar, will keep her in our thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear your girl is sick! I'll be keeping Sugar in my thoughts. Please keep us updated.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your baby girl. Lots of hugs from me and Grizzly!! We will keep you in our prayers... 

Be sure to let us know what is going on!!


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Sugar. I hope all turns out well. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending prayers for your little girl to get better!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Best recovery thoughts for Sugar from Louisiana. I hope your sweetie will feel better soon.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Get Well Sugar!! lots of prayers coming your way


----------



## jennifer* (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you guys so much. I just came back from seeing her and she looks like she's in a lot of pain. I could barely look at her. The doctor thinks she ate something wrong & poisoned herself. He wouldn't tell me anything else except to get out and call back tomorrow afternoon. He didn't seem very nice. 

Sugar was eating and drinking fine. She threw up once last night, once in the morning, then shortly again after. She was never full of energy when I first got her 3 days ago and whenever she would sleep, she looked like she was having nightmares and would start whimpering. Could she have been sick all this time? She hasn't had her shots yet, maybe that's why? I believe her previous owner couldn't keep her and had her kicked out of the house until my boyfriend went to get her. We were planning to take her out today for her shots but this happened.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry your furbaby is sick! I would actually be furious if the vet didn't talk to me and tell me what is wrong with my puppy!!!!! and what are they doing for her?

Thanks for updating us! Do keep us posted!

Tiffany


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

The vet told you to get out?! I'd be looking for another vet. Did the vet give your parents any more information about what he thinks is making Sugar sick?


----------



## Minnie's Mom (Jan 8, 2008)

Prayers for Sugar coming from Nashville.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Did she shake during what seemed to be nightmares?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish the vet had been nicer to you, and if you have the option you might look for another vet, but Sugar needs vet care for sure, hopefully they will have her back bouncing around very soon.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

jennifer* said:


> Thank you guys so much. I just came back from seeing her and she looks like she's in a lot of pain. I could barely look at her. The doctor thinks she ate something wrong & poisoned herself. He wouldn't tell me anything else except to get out and call back tomorrow afternoon. He didn't seem very nice.
> 
> Sugar was eating and drinking fine. She threw up once last night, once in the morning, then shortly again after. She was never full of energy when I first got her 3 days ago and whenever she would sleep, she looked like she was having nightmares and would start whimpering. Could she have been sick all this time? She hasn't had her shots yet, maybe that's why? I believe her previous owner couldn't keep her and had her kicked out of the house until my boyfriend went to get her. We were planning to take her out today for her shots but this happened.


 did the vet check her for a blockage? when you said the other owner kicked her out of the house do you mean really kicked her? maybe they hurt her internally? when she got kicked out where was she? in a yard? sorry for all the questions, but it sounds like the previous owner was abusive. please keep us updated and I will keep you and sugar in my thoughts and prayers.
Debbie & mason


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry that your little girl is so sick. I wouldn't have left the vet's office until I got some answers. He doesn't sound too nice. If she has been poisioned there are remedies for that if caught in time. If she has been hurt then I would get her to another vet right away as this guy doesn't sound like hes doing very much. Prayers your little Sugar will be ok

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear you and Sugar and your family are going through this. We'll be praying for her recovery.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

We are sending thoughts and prayers from North Carolina. Get well soon Sugar!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Best of luck to you and Sugar. I know this must be a very scary time for you right now. The eating and drinking is a positive sign. Hopefully the vet will call with good news tomorrow.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry to read about your sweet baby. We'll be praying for her to recover and sending cyberhugs to you and your family. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

Prayers for your sweet little, Sugar...from NY.


----------



## jennifer* (Mar 8, 2008)

The doctor opened the door and kept pointing at me to get out because he couldn't tell me anything. The only thing he said was that he thinks she's poisoned and I should go home and call back tomorrow afternoon. I'm just praying that he's a good doctor and will take good care of her. He had her hooked up to the iv so I know he was treating her with something. (I just don't know what exactly) He also said that he can't do anything for her except to keep her like that until tomorrow and he will "check her if she's still alive by then." Ahh.... 

Kimm: Yes, she was noticeably shaking. She wasn't shaking badly, but I could tell she wasn't sleeping well.

Dslats: I don't think the previous owner physically kicked her, but he kept her outside because he either didn't want or couldn't keep her in the house. I believe she was kept in the back yard. I have no idea if he checked her for blockage.. He had her hooked up on iv but I don't know what he was giving her. He wouldn't tell me anything. 

Thank you guys again for all your kind words, thoughts, & prayers.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow.. I am so sorry to hear all of this. She is such a cute little puppy.. Murphy and I will have you and Sugar in our thoughts.. Please keep us updated..


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

So sorry you are going through this with your precious girl. I hope things turn out positive for you and Sugar.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

The vet did WHAT!?! That's unbelievable. I'm sorry you had to deal with that in addition to your poor puppy being sick.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

jennifer* said:


> The doctor opened the door and kept pointing at me to get out because he couldn't tell me anything. The only thing he said was that he thinks she's poisoned and I should go home and call back tomorrow afternoon. I'm just praying that he's a good doctor and will take good care of her. He had her hooked up to the iv so I know he was treating her with something. (I just don't know what exactly) He also said that he can't do anything for her except to keep her like that until tomorrow and he will "check her if she's still alive by then." Ahh....
> 
> Kimm: Yes, she was noticeably shaking. She wasn't shaking badly, but I could tell she wasn't sleeping well.
> 
> ...


praying that Sugar will be feeling better tomm. if she is more stable tomm. i would look into taking her to a different vet facility. i just cant believe the way her current vet treated/talked to you. i would be LIVID. take care, you and Sugar are in my thoughts and prayers. Denise


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry that you are going through this. I can't believe what the vet said to you; how insensitive and cruel. Wishing Sugar a speedy recovery!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Where are you located Jennifer? Perhaps another member here can steer you toward a vet they use and trust?


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwww.....hugs And Prayers Coming Your Way!!!


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

We're sorry to hear u and ur pup are going through this...hope sugar gets better soon! Thoughts and prayers coming your way from the Philippines


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Jennifer, I am saying alot of prayers for you and Sugar. Keep positive thoughts .... we all are. Keep us posted and we will pray that Sugar will be home with you soon.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I remember reading about someone's pup on this forum or another. His pup was shaking while sleeping and members mentioned him possibly having nightmares. The pup had distemper. I'm sure this isn't what is going on, but I will never forget his post.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

he will "check her if she's still alive by then." quote said:


> He actually said that?? I don't care how good a vet this guy is (and I have to wonder), that comment is downright rude and insensitive. Now may not be the best time to move Sugar to a different vet, but I wouldn't take my pet rock there any longer than I had to! :


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Prayers for you sweet babny cming from Texas. And i can tell you, if my vet were to eve talk to to me like htat i would tell him where he could go in a hurry and he would never see me or my dogs again. But i happen to have a great vet and he would neVEr talk to me me like that.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will pray that Sugar is going to be ok. First thing in the morning, I would contact some other vets and explain what is going on with her and then go and take her to another vet, especially if you have no answers. No vet should ever treat a patients parent like that. I know it is hard but keep positive thoughts that she will make a full recovery.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sorry that your vet is so unkind to you. That should never happen. If she gets better I would be looking for a new vet.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Poor sugar...I do hope she recovers soon and please keep us posted. I am curious as to why the vet isn't sharing information with you....is the vet sharing information with your parents? Are you a minor?


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for your sweet little puppy. I wish you had a kinder, gentler vet...it is such an awful thing to go through and your vet should be handling this matter better. I'm just going to keep my fingers crossed that his medical skills are far superior to his people skills.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## jennifer* (Mar 8, 2008)

Reading you guys kind replies makes me feel so much better. Thank you.  I will definitely take her to another vet as soon as possible. I really hope I can update you guys with good news tomorrow afternoon. 

jcasks: Yes, I'm a minor. But my mom was there with me and he didn't tell her any more than what he told me.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

jennifer* said:


> Reading you guys kind replies makes me feel so much better. Thank you.  I will definitely take her to another vet as soon as possible. I really hope I can update you guys with good news tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> jcasks: Yes, I'm a minor. But my mom was there with me and he didn't tell her any more than what he told me.


praying for good news tomm and a new vet. just because you are a minor does not excuse this vet from treating and talking to you the way he did especially if your mom was there. you and your family have a right to know what is going on with Sugar, what they are doing for her, and what to expect in the next 24 hrs. Denise


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Daddysgirl is right, and that was the same point I was going to make....just because you are a minor and ESPECIALLY since your mother was with you the vet should be giving you all the information about what is going on with your Sugar. Will be looking for some news tomorrow.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Jennifer,

I am so sorry about your pup. Now is certainly not the time to move her, but as someone suggested, if you will mention your state or city I'll bet one of us can come up with someone so much better. Meanwhile, let's all hope for the best. All good thoughts coming your way from Northern California.

Helaine


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hope you're girl gets better, I'd be looking for a new vet soonest possible, thoughts and prayers 







 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

prayers from kansas coming sugars way!


----------



## jennifer* (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm sorry guys... Sugar didn't make it... I was really hoping to come back here with good news.. sorry...


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh my gosh... I'm so sorry. I feel so badly for you and Sugar. She is running free now...


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh noo... Jennifer I'm so sorry. That's absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

jennifer* said:


> I'm sorry guys... Sugar didn't make it... I was really hoping to come back here with good news.. sorry...


from the bottom of my heart i'm so sorry. Jennifer, Sugar is and always will be in your heart. i'm so sorry you lost her. play and have fun SWEET Sugar at the bridge, god speed sweet girl. Denise


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry for both of you. Poor baby.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jennifer, 
I am so sorry about Sugar passing away. At least you can rest easy that she is not in pain and running free with the rest of our pups. When you are feeling up to it, I would go with your parents to that vet and let him have a piece of your mind, treating you that way, when you were so worried about her. Nobody should be treated like that. I pray you will find some comfort in knowing she knew she was loved and happy to have you for her mommy. Run free sweet Sugar


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry Jennifer... but at least now Sugar is free of pain.....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss. She is in a better place now though.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

my god what a horrible thing to happen, i'm so sorry jennifer, did the vet ever tell you what the cause of her sickness was?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, I'm so sorry, really was hoping for a good out come







 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

jennifer* said:


> I'm sorry guys... Sugar didn't make it... I was really hoping to come back here with good news.. sorry...


 
I'm so sorry for your loss. How unfair... 
You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Godspeed, Sugar.


----------



## LeannS (Dec 23, 2007)

oh no! I am so sorry!!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that Sugar didn't make it. Did the vet give you any idea as to what caused this??

Play hard, sweet Sugar... rest in peace.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

very sorry for your loss


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Very sad news so sorry


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jennifer,
Are you in the states? There might be a board that you could report him to for his mean and cruel treatment to you and your family. Nobody should be treated like he did to you.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Jennifer... how unfair for you... I'm guessing that tonight many of us are sharing your tears over Sugar. When you explained how Sugar got her name it reminded me of an e-mail that was sent to me recently and I feel that this is an appropriate time to share it with you and all the members of this forum.... maybe it explains why Sugar's time with you was so very short.

Chris

>> A Dog's Purpose (from a 6-year-old)
> 
> Being a veterinarian, I had been called to examine a ten-year-old Irish
> wolfhound named Belker. The dog's owners, Ron, his wife, Lisa, and their
> little boy, Shane, were all very attached to Belker, and they were
> hoping for a miracle.
> I examined Belker and found he was dying of cancer. I told the family
> we couldn't do anything for Belker, and offered to perform the
> euthanasia procedure for the old dog in their home.
> 
> As we made arrangements, Ron and Lisa told me they thought it would be
> good for six-year-old Shane to observe the procedure. They felt as
> though Shane might learn something from the experience.
> 
> The next day, I felt the familiar catch in my throat as Belker's family
> surrounded him. Shane seemed so calm, petting the old dog for the last
> time, that I wondered if he understood what was going on. W ithin a few
> minutes, Belker slipped peacefully away.
> 
> The little boy seemed to accept Belker's transition without any
> difficulty or confusion. We sat together for a while after Belker's
> death, wondering aloud about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter
> than human lives.
> 
> Shane, who had been listening quietly, piped up, 'I know why'.
> 
> Startled, we all turned to him. What came out of his mouth next stunned
> me. I'd never heard a more comforting explanation. He said, 'People are
> born so that they can learn how to live a good life -- like loving
> everybody all the time and being nice, right?'
> 
> The six-year-old continued, 'Well, dogs already know how to do that, so
> they don't have to stay as long'.
> 
> Live simply.
> Love generously.
> Care deeply.
> Speak kindly.
> 
> Remember, if a dog was the teacher you would l e arn things like:
> 
> * When loved ones come home, always run to greet them.
> * Never pass up the opportunity to go for a joyride.
> * Allow the experience of fresh air and the wind in your face to be
> pure ecstasy.
> * Take naps.
> * Stretch before rising.
> * Run, romp, and play daily.
> * Thrive on attention and let people touch you.
> * Avoid biting when a simple growl will do.
> * On warm days, stop to lie on your back on the grass.
> * On hot days, drink lots of water and lie under a shady tree.
> * When you're happy, dance around and wag your entire body.
> * Delight in the simple joy of a long walk.
> * Be loyal.
> * Never pretend to be something you're not.
> * If what you want lies buried, dig until you find it.
> * When someone is having a bad day, be silent, sit close by and nuzzle
> them gently.
> 
> - Author unknown.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I am so very sorry. When you feel up to it, please let us know what happened. Your sugar is running free and wild with my Beau and all the other puppies at the rainbow bridge....


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

so sorry for you loss, thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I am so sorry. We had all hoped for good news.

Helaine


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

i am so sorry your lost that precious little girl.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

So sorry for your loss Jennifer. I hope you find the answers that you should have been given. Run free baby Sugar.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Jennifer, so sorry for the nightmare you and your family have been through with your darling Sugar, you did the best for her, she is now at peace and not in pain.RIP Sweet Sugar


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am just so sorry that you and your family had to go through this terrible ordeal. Rest in peace 'lil Sugar... You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for you and Sugar. Farewell, little one.

If you and your mom can find the strenght to do it, get some answers from that vet; the way you both were treated is unacceptable.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.

God speed sweet angel Sugar...God speed sweet baby girl.....


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

A candle is lit here in memory of Sugar. I am so very sorry you lost your puppy.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh Jennifer. I am so so very sorry. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear your sad news about Sugar.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Reading through this, I am at a loss for words. Sugar is free from pain now, running and playing. Prayers are coming to you from Indiana, hoping God can help you through this. Im very sorry for your loss.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Jennifer my heart goes out to you and your's on the loss of this very young girl. I think she was fortunate to have found your boyfriend who then gave her to you, for it sounds like you made her last weeks on this earth very happy. Realize that the day she came into your life she claimed a part of your heart forever and you of her heart and she will be forever with you. In time the pain will ease I promise, but her fond memories will live forever with you.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I am so very, very sorry to read the news about dear Sugar. Thank you for making her part of your family and letting her know how much she is loved. Rest well, sweet Sugar.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about the loss of Sugar....as many have said, at least she is in a better place now with all the other pups.


----------



## jennifer* (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you guys all so much. I'm glad I decided to post this here because reading everybody's kind replies and knowing that people all around the world are praying for Sugar makes me very happy. I never knew I had this much tears inside of me. I cried all day yesterday and I'm crying again this morning. I realized I haven't called for Sugar out loud yesterday so I tried doing that today. I felt as if she would drop whatever she's doing and run right to me just like she used to. I miss her so much, I don't know what to do. Maybe if I had taken her to the vet the night she threw up instead of waiting until the morning, she would've still been here with us today. I feel terrible. 

It's really unfair.. I've been allergic to animal fur my whole life. I used to think God was being unfair to me- I'm an animal lover yet he made me so I couldn't get close to them. But after I met my boyfriend, I started getting better. Probably because he has 2 dogs and 2 cats at home and my body started learning how to react to fur better. It's been almost 3 years since then and I can now touch animals and hold them without breaking out into hives. So for the first time in my life, I was allowed to get a dog if I wanted to. That's when Sugar walked into my life. She brought so much joy to our family. But just as quickly as she entered, she was taken away from our lives. I can't help but to feel that this is extremely unfair. Perhaps God is punishing me. But why through a sweet and innocent animal? It's just not fair. I don't think I can ever have another dog now for the fear of it being taken away from me again. I guess it doesn't matter anyway because I don't want another dog. I only want Sugar. It'll never be the same.

BeauShel: Yes, I'm from the states. Thank you for the information, I'll definately look into that. 

Bob-N-Tash: That story is amazing. Reading it made me cry a lot more, but it also brought a smile on my face. Thank you so much for sharing it.


----------



## pdhaudio83 (Mar 11, 2008)

so sorry to hear  I'm sure Sugar appreciates that you did the best you could. 

My lady's cousins lost one just weeks old from their litter. I know how difficult it is.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Jennifer I'm so sorry that you had to go through that. I recently had to put my 4 month old puppy down and I didn't think I could get over it to get another one. But my boyfriend decided to surprise me and have one waiting for me when I got home from work the next day..... It was hard but now he's my best friend. If I hadn't gotten over the fear of losing him then I would never have gotten to enjoy how a true healthy puppy acts! 

Did the vet ever tell you what was wrong with Sugar? This sounds all too familiar of what I went through with Tank....

-Becca


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Aww I was really hoping I would get good news about Sugar today. I am so sorry that your sweet pup didn't make it. It is terribly unfair and wrong but don't blame yourself for what happened. It is not your fault! You did what you thought was best. You are not being punished... life sometimes can just be so incredibly unfair. You love Sugar and cared for her very much. I think with time you might be able to open your heart to another puppy, and that pup would be lucky to have you!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I am so sorry about Sugar. Poor, sweet girl, you did all your could for her. My dog Harry was poisoned a while a go and I know how awful the wait is, luckily he just pulled through so I can't even imagine what you are going through. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

jennifer* said:


> Thank you guys all so much. I'm glad I decided to post this here because reading everybody's kind replies and knowing that people all around the world are praying for Sugar makes me very happy. I never knew I had this much tears inside of me. I cried all day yesterday and I'm crying again this morning. I realized I haven't called for Sugar out loud yesterday so I tried doing that today. I felt as if she would drop whatever she's doing and run right to me just like she used to. I miss her so much, I don't know what to do. Maybe if I had taken her to the vet the night she threw up instead of waiting until the morning, she would've still been here with us today. I feel terrible.
> 
> It's really unfair.. I've been allergic to animal fur my whole life. I used to think God was being unfair to me- I'm an animal lover yet he made me so I couldn't get close to them. But after I met my boyfriend, I started getting better. Probably because he has 2 dogs and 2 cats at home and my body started learning how to react to fur better. It's been almost 3 years since then and I can now touch animals and hold them without breaking out into hives. So for the first time in my life, I was allowed to get a dog if I wanted to. That's when Sugar walked into my life. She brought so much joy to our family. But just as quickly as she entered, she was taken away from our lives. I can't help but to feel that this is extremely unfair. Perhaps God is punishing me. But why through a sweet and innocent animal? It's just not fair. I don't think I can ever have another dog now for the fear of it being taken away from me again. I guess it doesn't matter anyway because I don't want another dog. I only want Sugar. It'll never be the same.
> 
> ...


 
Oh Jennifer, I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet Sugar. Please, please don't blame yourself for her passing. Something was wrong and taking her to the vet earlier probably would not have helped. I truly don't think that vet is worth his salt though. No, honey, God IS NOT punishing you and especially not though the loss of Sugar. Everything in this world does happen for a reason but sometimes God is the only one that knows that reason. Believe me, there will be another dog in your life. There will always be a special place in your heart reserved for Sugar but you will love another dog again. When things like this happen we want to blame God but actually God just wants us to become closer and more dependent on Him. I truly believe you will see Sugar again someday as I do believe there will be dogs in Heaven. Right now you have lots of tears and that can be healing. Just remember you have friends here and you can post or PM any of us any time. I have lost a "heart" dog too so can sympathize with your feelings. Just don't blame yourself. Prayers for God's healing touch in your life

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Jennifer, so sorry about the loss of your sweet Sugar. Please don't blame yourself or think that God is punishing you. Sugar was a very special girl as are you. Though only a short while, you gave that little girl more love and care than she had ever known before and she loved you with all her little heart. God wasn't punishing you but rewarding Sugar with a last loving stop before her trip to the Rainbow Bridge. He made sure that she had a beloved owner to wait for.


----------



## jzgrlduff (Feb 15, 2008)

OMG Jennifer, I'm so sorry. That's horrible.  
What did the vet say was wrong with her?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Most of us on this board have lost pets that we loved. I found though that losing a puppy and has its own unique pain, because you also lost part of a dream of what this puppy was to become.

Be grateful that Sugar had found love with you and she will always have that special place in your heart. Please do not let this keep you from letting you get close to another dog, Sugar would not want that of you. You still have so much love to give, and the best gift you can give Sugar is to continue to share your love with another pup that may need you.

We are all here for you, for anything.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Jennifer,

I'm so sorry to hear about Sugar. But be happy that Sugar is running free, and waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I just found this while searching for another document on my computer, and thought it might bring you comfort.

A Glimpse of Rainbow Bridge

Was it today; yesterday; a week; a month ago?
There are no days; there are no nights since my furchild died.
I reach to pet my furry friend who is no longer here.
My heart is broken; my arms are empty; how many tears I’ve cried.
I leave the house, into the lane we always walked together.
The rain is falling. I notice not. Just more tears on my face.
He used to lead me down the lane. His spirit leads me still.
But we go a different way to a very strange and different place.
I stand before a rustic bridge I’ve never seen before.
I stop. I know I’m not to cross. But why, I want to know.
And then the rain suddenly stops. I look up into the clouds.
I look down. The bridge is gone and in its place is a rainbow.
I look across the Rainbow Bridge and see a joyful sight;
Thousands of healthy furchildren playing with my beloved pet.
I want to run and love him, but I’m rooted to the spot.
He looks and wags his tail and I hear him bark, “Not yet.”
And then his bark turns to a voice and I hear him say,
“You cared for me, you played with me and loved me to the end.
I’m healthy now, don’t cry for me. I’ll meet you here again.
Others need your love and care. I’m sending you a friend.”
I rub my eyes and the rainbow is again a rustic bridge.
I send a prayer for that quick glimpse to the loving God above.
I hear a noise and glance back down. I can’t believe my eyes.
Across the bridge, my darling pet sent a furbaby for me to love.
I pick up the furry bundle, hold him close to my dampened cheek.
He nuzzles my neck, kisses my tears. It’s true love at first sight.
Not to replace the one who’s gone; another who needs my love and care.
My eyes are drawn upward to see a Rainbow Bridge in radiating light.

A Glimpse of the Rainbow Bridge
Copyright, 1995 Jean L. Mowry-Everett


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that Sugar did not make it. Please don't feel you did anything wrong or are being punished. You were able to give her a short but good life for the time you had her.
I agree with the others that you and your mother deserved better treatment from that vet. 
RIP Sweet Sugar.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry! Rest in Peace sweet Sugar. You were loved.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Jennifer 
I am deeply sorry for your loss of Sugar...poor little girl
Rest Softly little one


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am so very sorry Jennifer. You certainly did nothing wrong and you definitely are not being punished, the one at fault is the previous owner who obviously did not get her the vaccinations that would have protected her from what sounds very much to me like distemper.

I hope someday soon your memories of Sugar will make you smile. And I also hope that you will in time open your heart to another dog, you would be sharing the love Sugar gave you with another, and that would truly honor her.

Godspeed baby Sugar, and peace and comfort to you, and your family, Jennifer.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Jennifer,
I'm so sorry to hear this about sugar. makes me so sad. please dont blame yourself. someday you will welcome a new little puppy into your life. you will always have good happy memories of sugar that you will cherish. please feel free to come here and talk whenever you need too.

I'm sorry for your loss.
Debbie & mason


----------



## jennifer* (Mar 8, 2008)

The vet told me poor Sugar has been poisoned for awhile- he estimates about 5 days. He was talking to my mom about it and I had trouble understanding everything, but from what I heard, the kind of poisoning she suffered doesn't show noticeable symptoms right away. When the symptoms of vomiting showed, it was too late. The poison slowly hardened her blood. She was hurting this whole time yet I was oblivious to it. I should've known something was wrong and looked into it when she whimpered in her sleep. When I walked her, she used to lay down every couple of minutes as if she was too tired to go on. I thought it was because she was still a puppy. Only if dogs could talk, she would've told me how much she was hurting. I'm still very angry at myself but I think I'm slowly getting better. I thought God was punishing me by taking away Sugar, but now I believe he sent and took her away from us for a special reason. I probably won't be getting another dog anytime soon, but if I do, I want another golden retriever. I'm afraid it'll remind me too much of Sugar, but I know he/she will be special in her own ways. 

Thank you guys again for everything. Your comforting words mean so much so me. I was told a few years ago that animal's do not have souls and therefore do not go to heaven. I thought it was unfair but I believed it. I no longer believe that now, and I'm positive there is a special place for animals and I'll get to meet Sugar again one day.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

jennifer* said:


> The vet told me poor Sugar has been poisoned for awhile- he estimates about 5 days. He was talking to my mom about it and I had trouble understanding everything, but from what I heard, the kind of poisoning she suffered doesn't show noticeable symptoms right away. When the symptoms of vomiting showed, it was too late. The poison slowly hardened her blood. She was hurting this whole time yet I was oblivious to it. I should've known something was wrong and looked into it when she whimpered in her sleep. When I walked her, she used to lay down every couple of minutes as if she was too tired to go on. I thought it was because she was still a puppy. Only if dogs could talk, she would've told me how much she was hurting. I'm still very angry at myself but I think I'm slowly getting better. I thought God was punishing me by taking away Sugar, but now I believe he sent and took her away from us for a special reason. I probably won't be getting another dog anytime soon, but if I do, I want another golden retriever. I'm afraid it'll remind me too much of Sugar, but I know he/she will be special in her own ways.
> 
> Thank you guys again for everything. Your comforting words mean so much so me. I was told a few years ago that animal's do not have souls and therefore do not go to heaven. I thought it was unfair but I believed it. I no longer believe that now, and I'm positive there is a special place for animals and I'll get to meet Sugar again one day.


I'm so sorry sweety, I know you're pain and you will see sweet sugar again, she is right now without pain playing at the bridge with my Peanut and all the others that been took so early in life







 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Jennifer
It is normal for a dog to "whimper" in their sleep and also normal for a pup to tire on a walk and lay down. The worst part is our dogs are so stoic and do not know how to tell us how sick they are until it is a critical stage. You did nothing, absolutely nothing wrong. All you did was love Sugar for the time she was with you and made her so happy. I hope the day will come when you get past he pain and you can share your obvious devotion with another dog, please don't cheat yourself or that lucky dog of that.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't think at all that God was punishing you. I think what he did was reward Sugar. Sounds like Sugar would have died whether you had her or not. But she got to die feeling loved and wanted because of you. And you will love your next Golden in a different way with a different understanding because of Sugar. You truly gave something special to each other.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

I followed this thread since your first post and I was so sorry to see the outcome of it all.

You did everything could have done. You gave Sugar a wonderful home with you. The right dog for you will come along at the right time, and I'm sure Sugar will be so happy for you when it does.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

I am so sorry for you. Please do not blame yourself or think about the what ifs. There was nothing you could have done. God is not punishing you in any way. It is a devastating thing to go through and lots of people here including myself have lost a beloved pet. RIP sweet Sugar and run free at the Bridge.
Think about the love you gave Sugar and the happy moments you spent together.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Jennifer, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I am so very sorry that this all happened... I do believe that she is healthy and happy now tho... bouncing around at the rainbow bridge with a beautiful unending smile on her face. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I was told a few years ago that animal's do not have souls and therefore do not go to heaven. I thought it was unfair but I believed it. I no longer believe that now, and I'm positive there is a special place for animals and I'll get to meet Sugar again one day. [/quote]

Whoever told you this never had pets! Yes, we do get to go to that special place & reunite with our four legged best friends! Yes, I look forward to that day when I get to see my Dad (who will still be complaining about the dog hair!!!! ), my dear Becky, Chelsea, Marni, Mardi, Tonka and Jill who have crossed Rainbow Bridge over the years. Yes, your Sugar is in good company - I know my girls will take good care of her! They're probably running through a field full of flowers, then crashing into a flowing creek, shaking water all over and then rolling all over. Then they'll find a stick to play tug of war. Hey, there are enough animal lovers up there that they'll probably throw the stick for our "kids" to chase! Don't worry, Sugar is in good hands! ((((((((((HUGS))))))))))


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Gwen said:


> Yes, your Sugar is in good company - I know my girls will take good care of her! They're probably running through a field full of flowers, then crashing into a flowing creek, shaking water all over and then rolling all over. Then they'll find a stick to play tug of war. Hey, there are enough animal lovers up there that they'll probably throw the stick for our "kids" to chase! Don't worry, Sugar is in good hands! ((((((((((HUGS))))))))))


I shall send up a little prayer to my beautiful Fallon to look for your Sugar, she adores puppies and I know shall be mothering all the special babies at the bridge Time does heal Jennifer, keep your Sugar in a special place in your heart, and one day you shall feel strong enough to welcome another furrbaby into it as well. Hugs to you:wave:


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Just wanted to say how sorry i am that Sugar has gone to the bridge. I am sure she has been greeted by all our goldies and she will be safe in their care. Take Care and sending you my best wishes,


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry I'm a few days late in reading the sad news. I'm very sorry you lost your little girl Jennifer.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Sugar, how sad. You did everything for her that you could, you had no idea she had been poisoned . She got to feel safe and loved with you in her last days and that is a wonderful thing you did for her. She will forever live in your heart.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

(((((((((((Jennifer)))))))))) big hugs
So sorry to hear this.
You're in our thoughts and prayers, and we are all here for you, hope you stay here with us.
RIP Sweet Sugar


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh God, I am so sorry for your loss. She was so adorable. Don't think God punished you, no. We have recently lost our baby girl, Emma, to distemper, and we soon learned what miracles she did for us. Think of it this way, sooner or later you will realize the lessons you needed to learn are all positive. She was loved and you took great care of her. They are very young and their immunity may not always be the best when they are pups. Hugs and be strong!


----------

